# record in SD but don't display SD channel in guide



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I would like to keep the redundant sd channels out of my guide but yet have the option to select the SD channel when recording a season pass or show in order to save space.

For example, I would record many of my kid's cartoons in SD instead of HD to save lots of space. 

I might record a few of my shows in SD as well. 60 minutes? Not sure I need that one in HD. Same with Dateline or 48 hours. Lots of closeups of people's faces which is a camera shot that tends to look just fine in SD.

I might record the Australian Tennis tournament in SD as it takes up a ton of space even if I would prefer in HD.

And then some of the other shows the wife and kids watch I might record in SD as I know my wife doesn't care if she is watching in SD or HD and kids don't seem to care either.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

You could do this now, by creating a Favorites list in the Guide, and leaving out all the SD channels where an HD version exists.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> You could do this now, by creating a Favorites list in the Guide, and leaving out all the SD channels where an HD version exists.


I know about that and was thinking about it when I wrote my post.

...but then am I going to end up with sd recordings where I don't want them?

Does Tivo record Hd only be default?

IF I am recording a show under the All channels setting will it record HD only?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> I know about that and was thinking about it when I wrote my post.
> 
> ...but then am I going to end up with sd recordings where I don't want them?
> 
> ...


If you mean an auto-recording wishlist, it seems to be picking up the lower-number channels (SD) by default. I have to go into the SP manager and change my recordings if I want to record the HD channel. But I still have a S3, so I don't know if they've changed that behavior for the newer TiVos.

If you're setting up a SP, then you have your choice of picking up the HD channel or the SD one.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> If you mean an auto-recording wishlist, it seems to be picking up the lower-number channels (SD) by default. I have to go into the SP manager and change my recordings if I want to record the HD channel. But I still have a S3, so I don't know if they've changed that behavior for the newer TiVos.
> 
> If you're setting up a SP, then you have your choice of picking up the HD channel or the SD one.


I will have to experiment with that to see if it would work.


----------

